# Detailingworld™ Review - Monstershine Hi-Gloss Polymer Sealant



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

*DW Review - Monstershine Hi-Gloss Polymer Sealant*

*Introduction*

Big thank you to Stephen from Monstershine for sending through Monstershine's Snow foam lance and Cyclone snow foam for review

I've heard of Monstershine before, but never sampled their products before.
They sell not only their own branded chems and equipment, but also other reputable brands we've all heard from

Their website can be found at http://www.monstershine.co.uk/

*The Product*

I've always wanted to try one of these 'Witchcraft' wet apply sealants before, so was eager to give Hi-Gloss Polymer Sealant a bash

Its supplied in a small 250ml bottle, but you need hardly any of the product for a single use. The product is a white cloudy colour and has a very chemically smell, so you don't want to be sniffing this one!










*manufacturer says:*
_Hi-Gloss is a polymer sealant that creates a hydrophobic bond by filling into the pores and uneven surfaces of your entire vehicle providing a high shine and a smooth, tough protection all over from UV rays, acid rain and many other contaminants for up to 4 months. Hi-Gloss can be diluted, sprayed and buffed on to your vehicle surface with 30ml to 970ml of water or applied through a snow foam lance with 15ml to 500ml of water. Wait 8 hours and repeat for an extra layer of protection. Rinse after use._

*The Method*

There are two methods to apply this sealant both which involve diluting to the correct ratio and then wet applying to the car

Method 1 is to make up a trigger sprayer bottle at a ratio of 1:30, the other is to fill a snow foam lance with the same ratio (only 500ml) and then cover the car

Method 1 should yield a stronger mix hitting the panel, as there is no further dilution, but I was fresh out of spare bottles.

I was intrigued by the lance apply method, so opted for that

15ml was was decanted and added to the lance bottle, before being topped up with 500ml of water










After I'd washed & rinsed the car, it was time for application

With the lance dial turned for max product, a very thin almost milky liquid came out

Once it hits the already wet panels the cloudiness goes away with only a few white bubbles showing in the top of every bead, its very weird stuff and hard to capture!


















Beading starting to form on the doors


















And its starting to bead up on the glass too










The car was then rinsed off and dried with a twisted file drying towel, and it felt incredibly slippery under the towel

Dried off and the car had a noticeable gloss to it, as my show waxes were dying off, so this put the shine back


















And it doesn't half bead good!









Moved into the sun and yeah, it looks very glossy!









*Price*
Price for a full bottle is £12.99, so when using 15ml in a lance per application, this works out at 78p per use

I think cost per wash could be reduced even further if the trigger sprayer method was used, and the product applied like a QD, as I have a feeling less product would be used

Hi-Gloss Polymer Sealant can be bought here

http://www.monstershine.co.uk/collections/sealants/products/hi-gloss-polymer-sealant

*Would I use it again?*

Yes, absolutely, this product is staggeringly easy to use and gives good results

*Conclusion*

I said at the beginning of the review that I have never used one of these wet apply sealants before, so I wasn't sure what to expect

I came away really impressed at just how effortless it was to add a layer of protection to the car, and just how little time that process took

For me, I personally don't think I would use this much in summer, that's not because of the performance, but I love waxing and have a large collection, so would want to keep using them when the weather lets me.

Where I can really see myself using this product is in winter, when the weather is poor and I don't have much time in between the poor light, rain, etc etc.

The fact that this only takes 5 minutes extra in a maintenance wash to apply, and you don't have to change your process is fantastic

I can also see this working well when giving other people's cars a quick wash, and don't have the time to go over every inch of the panel, or if you detail/valet for a living, as the time you would save would be alot

Cracking product for me, the ease of use is staggering. Definitely keeping this one in the arsenal

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

